# Loading a sabot



## snook24 (Oct 22, 2012)

In the last few years ive got into muzzleloader hunting and realized I need something better than a powerbelt. I have a question about sabots with the plastic. It's hard to push them down the barrel at the same time so I was wondering is it the same to push the plastic sleeve down then the bullet and seat it in there or will it not seat properly? I do this method with my 12ga shot gun muzzleloader but realize its different. Thanks for the help


----------



## 1singleshot (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe the round has to have the plastic around it to ingage the grooves, you
 need to put the bullet in the sobat and put them in
 as one, use a bullet starter


----------



## snook24 (Oct 22, 2012)

I understand that but if I push them in separate will it not go into the sleeve properly or at all? Just wondering if this would be easier if its not possible ill keep pushing them down as one


----------



## merc123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Try to clean the barrel. It was hard for me until I cleaned out the barrel real good.  The bullet actually dropped below the end of the muzzle after cleaning it and didn't take hardly any force to push it down. When it was dirty it took all I had.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 22, 2012)

DO NOT do them separately!

They go together. It should require firm pressure, but if shouldn't be crazy difficult. Make sure your barrel is clean. If you're shooting you may need to swab between shots. Buildup cAn make it difficult of your barrel gets very dirty.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 22, 2012)

snook24 said:


> I understand that but if I push them in separate will it not go into the sleeve properly or at all? Just wondering if this would be easier if its not possible ill keep pushing them down as one



No it will not work like this, you will not be able to get the bullet fully seated in the sabot.  I watched a guy at cohutta range try this with his ML and when he fired it looked like a mini rocket coming out of his barrel.  This was caused by the pellets burning as they exited the barrel.  The bullet/sabot combo was not seated together and did not provide enough of a seal to allow the powder to burn behind them.

To make it easier to load a bullet/sabot combo place a small amount of lube (bore butter or similar) around the outer edge of the sabot and then seat the bullet/sabot combo as one unit.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 22, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> DO NOT do them separately!
> 
> They go together. It should require firm pressure, but if shouldn't be crazy difficult. Make sure your barrel is clean. If you're shooting you may need to swab between shots. Buildup cAn make it difficult of your barrel gets very dirty.



X2. you may have grown up on old sidelocks like some of us. And if you did you know we used to shoot 4 or 5 times then swabb out the barrel and get ready for our next round. I shot as many maxi balls as a dozen in my old renigade with no issues. 

NOT SO with the inlines and pyrodex pellets and saboted bullets. ...CLEAN YOUR BARREL. ... OFTEN,...


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep my TC Hawken clean and run sabots. I run an alcohol swab down the bore between shots. Never had any trouble with loading. They shoot more accerate than PRBs. I have not tried maxi's but my TC likes 250gr Hornady SSTs on top of 80gr. of pyrodex. Load them together as said in previous posts.


----------



## snook24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok thanks guys and will do. Sorry for the dumb question just still learning


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 23, 2012)

snook24 said:


> Ok thanks guys and will do. Sorry for the dumb question just still learning



Please don't feel like it was a "dumb question", thats why we are all here on the forum. To learn and to share from our experiences.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 23, 2012)

One thing that I have found is making sure to keep the breech plug clear and if you have a break action like my traditions buck stalker,then you can actually open the barrel while loading and it helps let the air escape in the barrel. Makes  a ton of a lot of difference.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Trying to load the cup and bullet seperately would be a good way to blow up your barrel. Try some T/C maxi-hunters. Load easily, no plastic crap to deal with, bore diameter, accurate, and knock the absolute crap out of a deer.


----------



## TJay (Oct 23, 2012)

There is also a bullet loading jag called the "spinjag" that actually rotates following the lands as the bullet is seated.  It makes it easier to load.


----------



## miles58 (Oct 23, 2012)

Part of your problem may well be because you are using Pyrodex or 777 powder.  Both foul a lot and 777 in particular gets sticky after a couple shots.  I swab with windshield washer solvent when I use them, but I will not use them for hunting.

I use BH-209 for hunting and it is much easier to live with.  I have further improved that by using Dyna Bore Coat in the barrel.  For hunting I no longer even bother to carry patches and solvent to swab with.  

I occasionally shoot Pyrodex and 777 for target work, but I really find it to be more trouble than it's worth.  I have a bunch of both left from buying it and would happily donate it to someone local, but none of the people I hunt with use ML guns.

Dave


----------



## 1singleshot (Oct 23, 2012)

Snook24, there are no dumb questions, always ask if u are not sure.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 23, 2012)

You need to try a different sabot/projectile combo.


----------



## Gecko (Oct 23, 2012)

Try using different sabots, projectile combos, like was mentioned above.  Keep in mind that they make different sized sabots they are not all made the same.  I use Harvest Muzzleloadings Crush Rib sabots.  They fit my barrel perfectly.  I find it odd that all .50 muzzleloader barrels are different too.  Knight, T/C etc. have varying tolerences.  You just have to find the combo that works for yours.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 23, 2012)

You can use the same bullet but search online and get some of the Harvester Crush Rib Sabots.
They load much easier and shoot very well.
Harvester,Midway,Cabelas and other places carry them.


----------

